# Automator et connexion via DHCP



## spitfire378 (4 Mai 2005)

Est-il possible avec Automator d'éxécuter automatiquement a chaque démarrage un renouvellement de ma connexion via DHCP dans mes préférences systeme du réseau. Et si oui pouvez vous me dire comment faire. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2005)

Salut.



			
				spitfire378 a dit:
			
		

> Est-il possible avec Automator d'éxécuter automatiquement a chaque démarrage un renouvellement de ma connexion via DHCP dans mes préférences systeme du réseau. Et si oui pouvez vous me dire comment faire. Merci beaucoup d'avance.


Tu sous-entend quoi par "renouvellement de connexion" ?

Car de toute façon, à chaque redémarrage, ta machine fait une requête au serveurt DHCP pour obtenir les informations désirées...

Je vois pas ce que t'apporterais le script automator...

@+
iota


----------

